# Is there a way to achieve a screen-print result with vinyl transfers?



## spacemonky (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if there is a method were one can achieve a screen print result when using vinyl transfers. Will re pressing the transfer help? 

Thanks you all.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by a screen print result. I am not aware of anything you can do to change a vinyl transfer to look/feel like screen print...


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Would repressing with teflon reduce the glossiness in any way?


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

spacemonky said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was just wondering if there is a method were one can achieve a screen print result when using vinyl transfers. Will re pressing the transfer help?
> 
> Thanks you all.


You could cut plastisol rather than vinyl:

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


... Brad


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

karlking85 said:


> Would repressing with teflon reduce the glossiness in any way?


Yes. That is what I do when I want a matte look or a screen print look, depending upon which film I use (Stahls or Multicut).

By the same token, if I want to ensure a glossy look, I repress with kraft paper.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

That's what I figured, thanks Hugh.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you talking about the feel of the vinyl, or the look? Such as fades, blending, screens and such?


----------



## HulaArt (Nov 14, 2007)

I was looking for the same thing. I was told cutting plastisol would be very close to the look and feel of screenprint.
Josh at Imprintables told me it would be difficult to tell the difference between plastisol and their new ECO film (vinyl). Haven't tried it yet to know for sure. I'm interested to hear feedback on this subject!


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

karlking85 said:


> Would repressing with teflon reduce the glossiness in any way?


In my case, repressing with teflon on ColorJet III, from Specialty Graphics Supply, turned it glossy, (the image was matte when it came out of the printer).


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be honest with everyone...

I currently use Thermoflex Plus vinyl and press it onto 50/50 Jerzees Tees. I get almost ZERO hand by pressing it twice, (the initial application, then cover with parchment and press again for 10 seconds). It almost seems to become part of the garment.

I know others say otherwise, but I'd put my vinyl shirts up against any screen printed shirt and I can all but guarantee that mine would have less hand to them than your screen printed tees.


----------



## spacemonky (Nov 22, 2007)

billm75 said:


> "It almost seems to become part of the garment."
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thermoflex Plus isn't a very thick vinyl at all in my opinion. I've used the Thermoflex sport and it DEFINITELY has a heavy feel to it when applied. 

Parchment paper is used to bake with and you can buy it by the roll in the supermarket next to the aluminum foils and wax papers. I use that because it's available to me all the time and I'm too cheap to buy a teflon sheet right now.

If you're looking to try the Thermoflex without investing a ton, Specialty Graphics sells this material by the foot.


----------



## spacemonky (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, parchment paper, I see, it's just that we have a different name for it here in Australia. Thanks for clearing it up for me. Plus I think I'll give Thermoflex a go.

Thanks Billm75


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

billm75 said:


> I'll be honest with everyone...
> I currently use Thermoflex Plus vinyl and press it onto 50/50 Jerzees Tees. I get almost ZERO hand by pressing it twice, (the initial application, then cover with parchment and press again for 10 seconds). It almost seems to become part of the garment.
> I know others say otherwise, but I'd put my vinyl shirts up against any screen printed shirt and I can all but guarantee that mine would have less hand to them than your screen printed tees.


Bill,

You mention that you press it twice, can you please tell us how long you do that on each pressing?
Also, have you tried that on a (100%) cotton t-shirt at all, and if so, how'd that work?

Thank you! 

Randy


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Vinyl works fine on 100% cotton but there is a difference in the feel compared with quality screenprinting. I mentioned quality screening because we have all felt heavy thick poorly screened shirts. One problem with 100% cotton and vinyl is the pucker factor after wash and dry. Even pre-shrunk 100% cotton shrinks a bit and large solid areas of vinyl will hold the fabric in place rendering a puckerd look. Vinyl products are good for broken designs and lettering on black and last a long time but they dont stretch and breath with 100% cotton fabric.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Vinyl works fine on 100% cotton but there is a difference in the feel compared with quality screenprinting. I mentioned quality screening because we have all felt heavy thick poorly screened shirts. One problem with 100% cotton and vinyl is the pucker factor after wash and dry. Even pre-shrunk 100% cotton shrinks a bit and large solid areas of vinyl will hold the fabric in place rendering a puckerd look. Vinyl products are good for broken designs and lettering on black and last a long time but they dont stretch and breath with 100% cotton fabric.


David,

Thanks for that answer, and that's a good point too.
I didn't think of the "pucker factor, but I knew it from other things, just goes to show you that there's always little things that can get you. heh

Would you, or anyone else here know_ a good brand to buy_ synthetic t-shirts that wouldn't shrink that will work perfect with Thermo-flex vinyl?
(I use Jiffy Shirts now)
The 50-50 mentioned earlier sounds good, but I am not experienced with that at all.

Thanks Dave!

Randy


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I mainly use Jersey brand 50/50 and they work great for me.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I use only Jerzees 50/50 tees right now and am getting ready to try some Gildan golf shirts. The only 100% cotton I ever tried was on baby clothes and it took me just short of forever to get the settings right so I wouldn't scorch it.

Regarding the press times with Thermoflex Plus:

1st press is for the recommended 20 seconds at 350 degrees. I peel cold and them with a sheet of parchment paper, repress at 350 for about 10 seconds. It mashes the vinyl into the shirt material VERY well this way. You may lose a small amount of opacity on dark shirts with light color vinyls but not so much that it's a BIG deal. In fact, the only way you notice it is when you hold it next to a shirt that was done with only the first press completed.

I'll have some sample photos hopefully this weekend coming up and will let you konw when they're available for viewing.


----------

